# What Did You Get For Xmas



## Ducatiboy stu (25/12/11)

I got

Bottle Russel Reserve 10yr small batch bourbon :drinks: 

Analon meat cleaver :icon_drool2: 

Set of small ceramic baking trays... for doing crem'e brulie etc...  


But...alas, nothing brew related


----------



## vykuza (25/12/11)

A bottle of Glenmorangie and a peck on the cheek. I'm easy to please!


----------



## dkaos (25/12/11)

Cheese making kit from sister in law who didn't get off her arse and drive for 10 minutes to get it. Instead she ordered online and it's not here on xmas day.

From father in law, 4 alloy wheels for my disco plus a new seat. Oh he also got me a DAB stein and 1 litre can.

Nothing else comes close. SWMBO did get me new Levi's though.


----------



## Spork (25/12/11)

Kegging gear. It came over a period of time but was my xmas and birthday prezzy from SWMBO.
Beermasons summer pack from myself.
Father in law got me a voucher - for my wifes' fave. homewares store. She may or may not be joking when she tells me that she told the rest of her family to get me the same. Hmm, they do sell bottle openers, and thermometers...


----------



## bullsneck (25/12/11)

Two nights accommodation at Holgate! Awesome!


----------



## [email protected] (25/12/11)

bullsneck said:


> Two nights accommodation at Holgate! Awesome!



Noice one mate

PS: i hate you


----------



## kenlock (25/12/11)

Grain and Grape voucher.


----------



## barls (25/12/11)

Stone brewery book and Gordon strongs new book


----------



## hefevice (25/12/11)

Books...The Homebrewer's Recipe Guide, Pale Ale (Foster), and The Oxford Companion to Beer (2 out of 3 is not bad). Missus failed to pick up the hint for Gordon Strong's book...oh well...

Best of all...a leave pass to brew on Boxing day!


----------



## Rowy (25/12/11)

Craft brewer voucher, a great steam boat set up for chinese tucker, DVD of all the Planet of the Ape Movies (the old ones), aftershave and all my sons and their ladies here for chrissy...................the last one tops the lot!


----------



## fcmcg (25/12/11)

I got to drive to xmas lunch where my knob jockey of a brother -in-law didn't want to let us bring the pram inside because the wheels would dirty the the carpet...he then wouldn't turn on the AC as apparently there was too many people there and it wouldn't work properly...apparently he is a mechanical plumber who installs ac...and apparently not a good one....
In other news...
Got a $50 Bunnings voucher in Kris Kringle....
Bought me some beers at Dan Murphys....


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (25/12/11)

Same brother inlaw that broke a mates nose...... 

Good news is, Dans will fix everything :beerbang:


----------



## bum (25/12/11)

Two kids.

Shitty Christmas for real.


----------



## fcmcg (25/12/11)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> Same brother inlaw that broke a mates nose......
> 
> Good news is, Dans will fix everything :beerbang:


no...
he was actually good yesterday...had a lovely lunch at his
Nah this is my sisters husband...and she was in tears when we turned up as he didn't wasnt the wifes parents coming as they were "strangers" and he didn't want them in his house....dickwad was then smoking a cigar in the house with a 8 month old baby about...
Anyway...might open that beer here barley wine !
F


----------



## geoffd (25/12/11)

A bottle opener & it got plenty of use after stopping in the Yarragon (Gippsland, Victoria) Bottle Shop, great selection of beers there by the way, even a substantial range of lambics, I saw half a dozen at a glance but didnt scan the whole shelves.


----------



## kelbygreen (25/12/11)

now thats a hat!


----------



## Tony (25/12/11)

bum said:


> Two kids.
> 
> Shitty Christmas for real.



:lol: PMSL...... i instantly thought you went to the loo for a No.2 twice Bum 

I got a bottle of Laphroaig Tripple Wood


----------



## Matt89 (25/12/11)

$250 LHBS voucher woo!


----------



## Adam Howard (25/12/11)

Aside from the heap of stuff I've bought for myself I got two Perlick Flow Control taps, Mashmaster Chillout Mk3, Beer and Brewer Subscription and moolah.


----------



## bum (25/12/11)

Tony said:


> :lol: PMSL...... i instantly thought you went to the loo for a No.2 twice Bum


No, but the youngest of the them did just get No.2 all over my hand if that counts.

Barely held in the mouthful of puke. I'd have been unpopular had I not - wipes are costing enough as it is without having to get my spew off her too.


----------



## IainMcLean (25/12/11)

I scored a copy of Randy Moshers Radical Brewing, Jamil's Yeast book and a $100 beer fund donation from the bro-in-law who i always give a six pack of every brew to. 

Wife got me a session with a specialist dog photographer for my two wolves (whippet & maltese/poodle).... Whippet uses the small guy as rabbit substitute in the park until he gets his ass kicked by the little guy - whippets are pussys. 

My son got me a cup with the brewery logo on it. Pretty cool for an 8 month old.


----------



## amiddler (26/12/11)

I'm in charge of the budget so it is christmas when ever Drew feels like here, within reason. <_< I bought a new BBQ just a week ago so that was my prezzy to myself, $100 from Mum towards a new freezer (No honest Love I wont put hops in it HAHA) and $50 from the mother in law to the big green shed. I also like wood working so it will come in handy.



Drew


----------



## dougsbrew (26/12/11)

i got a new mash paddle, used it today aswell, pitched yeast half hour ago. 
im guessing id probably be one of the only ones brewing ag today...


----------



## bung89 (26/12/11)

Got a good range of craft and import beers from a few people. a load of them I haven't tried so I'm pretty happy.
and the missus bought me a keg setup but I opened that a while ago. yet to fill a keg though so I guess I haven't used it even though its set up already.
hope everyone had an enjoyable day


----------



## Droughtmaster (26/12/11)

nearly forgot i got a brand new green brewing bucket i bought for myself works great too put it to works straight away just to make sure it was ok and didnt have to take it back as i kept the receit just in case


----------



## rehab (26/12/11)

31 ltr Pot and a Thermometer to start making some sweet BIAB beers on my way to AG set up in the future =) Pretty thin Pot but I would say by the time I go full AG I will have a new one anyways. This is just to pick up the methods and get underway.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (26/12/11)

I scored a brand new Blichman mash tun (57L) so now I can do double batches effectively!!!!!

Also got a couple of sacks of grain, you reckon my family know that I am brewing mad?


----------



## vortex (26/12/11)

A bottle of fancy grape juice.




Grange by auvortex, on Flickr


----------



## alfadog (26/12/11)

I got crystal pilsner glasses etched with my brewery name (if I had one)

Beer tastes so much better from crystal glasses


----------



## freezkat (26/12/11)

vortex said:


> A bottle of fancy grape juice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuggin' A...nice!!!

I got a Sodastream


----------



## Yob (26/12/11)

Navman, an Air shark (look it up it's mad, the cat aint gunna like it) and a digital thermometer, amd also how to brew 3rd addition.. A good haul methinks, oh amd will be getting some power tools from myself..
:icon_cheers:


----------



## sama (26/12/11)

A sack of maris otter from the inlaws,a total suprise,very happy


----------



## kirem (26/12/11)

vortex said:


> A bottle of fancy grape juice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is that Chinese?


----------



## Fents (26/12/11)

the latest beer masons pack! lots of ipa's in it too! mmmmm ipa...

also got paul mercurios cookbook, cooking with beer and another book the australian beer companion by willie simpson.

also copped a flooded garage / bar room from the mad melbourne storm we had.


----------



## Will88 (26/12/11)

The beginnings of my all grain brewery. A 40L crown urn, a grain bag, 1m of silicon tubing and a 20L cube.


----------



## pmastello (26/12/11)

A weekend up at Nelson Bay to visit Murrays Brewery
2 Growlers - one with Hopdog Hardcore IPA, One with Doc's Zephyr Imperial Wit (Damn that one is good - Any chance you want to share that recipe?) 
Beer Glasses

Im pretty happy with my haul


----------



## The Village Idiot (26/12/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> no...
> he was actually good yesterday...had a lovely lunch at his
> Nah this is my sisters husband...and she was in tears when we turned up as he didn't wasnt the wifes parents coming as they were "strangers" and he didn't want them in his house....dickwad was then smoking a cigar in the house with a 8 month old baby about...
> Anyway...might open that beer here barley wine !
> F



Dont ya just love it!!!!!!!!! ..............Christmas and obnoxious relos!!!


----------



## hsb (26/12/11)

I dropped hints for vintage single malt scotch but got Jamesons, the luck of the Irish! :/

Enjoy your new toys all :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fish13 (26/12/11)

i got a burr grinder. um some shot glasses from a P&O cruise ship. Place matts from the kids that they made at day care.

NOw i have to get the missus a nice bit of bling as its about time i did...

Did get 200 for teh home loan savers accout


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (26/12/11)

Aussie beer hamper.

Comes with the 4 headmaster schooner glasses, a stubbie each of XXXX Summer, Hienekin, Coopers Clear and Stones Ginger Beer. 

Was also surprised to find underneath the megaswill:

A stubbie each of: JS One Fifty Lashes Pale Ale, JS Amber Ale and Fat Yak.


I Also got a 5L keg of Hienekin and 2 Hienekin glasses from the other (darker h34r: ) side of the family.
Edit: The last sentence was not racist, just referring to the "in-Laws" as the Dark-Side of the family


----------



## Fish13 (26/12/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Aussie beer hamper.
> 
> Comes with the 4 headmaster schooner glasses, a stubbie each of XXXX Summer, Hienekin, Coopers Clear and Stones Ginger Beer.
> 
> ...




How did you go with the dragon lady??


----------



## XavierZ (26/12/11)

I received two books that I didn't expect which was really nice.


----------



## Josh (26/12/11)

23L glass carboy to get more lambic brews down.
Ultimate Beer Guide Aus & NZ book.


----------



## Florian (26/12/11)

Will88 said:


> The beginnings of my all grain brewery. A 40L crown urn, a grain bag, 1m of silicon tubing and a 20L cube.



^^ BIAB - Brew in a bed


I got a voucher for a craft brewery tour in Melbourne from my lovely wife, visiting three breweries in a day, ending the day at Biero. 
That also includes the weekend in Melbourne, without the family. Very happy with that, will be a nice break.


----------



## kirem (26/12/11)

Will88 said:


> The beginnings of my all grain brewery. A 40L crown urn, a grain bag, 1m of silicon tubing and a 20L cube.



best setup I have seen....knock the back out of the missus whilst brewing!


----------



## jlm (26/12/11)

I think I got a job. Bleh.


----------



## adz1179 (26/12/11)

kirem said:


> best setup I have seen....knock the back out of the missus whilst brewing!



Hahaha nice


----------



## argon (26/12/11)

Got a vacuum sealer. Should be useful for the vast amount of hops I have in the freezer at the moment.

But most excited by the 24hr sous vide pork ribs I'll be doing in the next day or 2.
:icon_drool2:


----------



## MitchDudarko (26/12/11)

I did well this year, I got a March pump, plate chiller & 70L pot for the brewery. I also got some clothes, some Staun tyre deflators for the 4x4, and a bottle of Johnnie Walker green label.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (26/12/11)

Mixed pack of 10 very nice looking beers off the eldest son. The 1 litre Paulaner Oktoberfest can and massive beer glass to pour it in from daughter.



Particularly looking forward to trying the Chimay Blue ( should this be drunk at a particular temp?)

Oh and some cologne of other sone and nice new belt of youngest.


----------



## sama (26/12/11)

MitchDudarko said:


> I did well this year, I got a March pump, plate chiller & 70L pot for the brewery.


im guessing these were requests or you have a very intuative family


----------



## raven19 (26/12/11)

Ticket to soundwave!

(However I have used up about 10 yrs of my own xmas and birthday pressies with brewing items over the past few years...)


----------



## Nick JD (26/12/11)

BoroniaNewBrewer said:


> Particularly looking forward to trying the Chimay Blue ( should this be drunk at a particular temp?)



It will say the serving temp on the back of the bottle. IIRC, it's 8C?


----------



## lukec (26/12/11)

My lady friend supplied me with a playstation 3, 2200 watt element for HLT and temp controller and thermowell.


----------



## Diesel80 (26/12/11)

hsb said:


> I dropped hints for vintage single malt scotch but got Jamesons, the luck of the Irish! :/
> 
> Enjoy your new toys all :icon_cheers:



Hehe, no hints here and scored a 18yo Extra Rare Glenmorangie , Fancy gold box, fancy pamphlet inside. No idea when i will drink it but it is the oldest scotch i have owned, never tasted an 18 yo single malt.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## Batz (26/12/11)

We had a fantastic Xmas Day, eat drink and be merry.




> What Did You Get For Xmas



That's not big on our agenda.

I hope you all had a good one.

Batz


----------



## IainMcLean (26/12/11)

BoroniaNewBrewer said:


> Particularly looking forward to trying the Chimay Blue ( should this be drunk at a particular temp?)



Not sure about that but don't over-chill the Innes & Gunn and you'll have a super nice beer.... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Diesel80 (26/12/11)

BoroniaNewBrewer said:


> Mixed pack of 10 very nice looking beers off the eldest son. The 1 litre Paulaner Oktoberfest can and massive beer glass to pour it in from daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In your second pic above, 4 in from the left. That Dunkel is a corker.


----------



## Fish13 (26/12/11)

Diesel80 said:


> In your second pic above, 4 in from the left. That Dunkel is a corker.



damn straight a very nice black whitbeir if i ever had one!


----------



## stux (26/12/11)

Robinox Forje Stainless Steel 98L brew pot 

Thankyou to my Darling wife 

And she's promised to whip me up a BIAB bag for it tomorrow


----------



## mercle (26/12/11)

2x 1.5kg Coopers wheat tins, 250gms of wheat, Saaz hops, and a yeast that was forgotten (In the fridge apparently)!!! Not completely sure if all this was intended for one brew, or to add to other future brews?!

Also got a $30 voucher for Brewers Choice in Woori Yallock.


----------



## thelastspud (26/12/11)

Tiny little remote control helicopter, a big bottle of chimnay blue and a ticket to the Sydney one dayer


----------



## paxx (26/12/11)

We got all of our Families near and far and ended the day with empty kegs , full bellys and happy faces (could not have asked for a better Xmas )


----------



## bung89 (27/12/11)

ok since other people have gone into more detail about the beers they recieved. I got:
wychwood 4 pack (brother in law)
international discovery 8 pack (sister)
matilda bay 8 pack (brother)
random mix 8 pack (father in law)

cant be bothered going though my fridge and listing each beer individually but out of all of these beers I've tried hobgoblin from the wychwood pack, DAB from the discovery pack, all the matilda bays (being a local) and most of the random mix from the father in law (although a few surprises)
Went to my favourite bottle shop (big brews) today to purchase a brittish ale 4 pack my old man recieved for christmas but they were sold out so I purchased a german style wheat beer 4 pack instead but I've been told by my brother he'll find the brittish ale pack for my birthday next week. 
Oh and the missus bought me a selection of beers I haven't tried which are yet to arrive.
the combination of all these new beers and the keg setup means I'm getting blind drunk every night trying to make room in my fridge for more beers AND kegs.


----------



## freezkat (27/12/11)

Hey, What is Boxing Day? What do you folks do on this day?


----------



## Ivan Other One (27/12/11)

freezkat said:


> Hey, What is Boxing Day? What do you folks do on this day?



Up here we had the family together had a big feast and emtied a corny keg (Thomas Coopers Draught) was a beaut day

Back on track now, I got a few lures, boxer shorts, and money box in the shape of VW hippy van. but alas, nothing brew related.


----------



## J Grimmer (27/12/11)

freezkat said:


> Hey, What is Boxing Day? What do you folks do on this day?




Boxing day is the day after xmas day, what do we do watch the first day of the boxing day test (cricket)


----------



## ben_sa (27/12/11)

J Grimmer said:


> Boxing day is the day after xmas day, what do we do watch the first day of the boxing day test (cricket)




Not to mention, we eat leftover ham, chicken, and generally consume yoo much food and beer.. Much like a second xmas really :-D


----------



## mccuaigm (27/12/11)

Got one of these funky things & a breathalyser (from my mum) :lol:


----------



## insane_rosenberg (27/12/11)

Did pretty well! Picked up:
STC-1000 (x2)
Over the side element
Refractometer
Digital thermometer

Only problem is the family holiday still has 4 weeks to go! So no brewing yet.


----------



## fcmcg (27/12/11)

freezkat said:


> Hey, What is Boxing Day? What do you folks do on this day?


It's called boxing day because you box up all the unwanted present you got for Christmas and return them to the shop's for a full refund.Boxing day is the only day you don't need a receipt.Which also explains why the shops are all very busy. The smarter ones amongst us , stay home , drink beer , eat left over ham and watch the national summer game of Cricket. h34r:


----------



## Muggus (27/12/11)

Got nothing beer related for Chrissie...again!

A few vouchers, a few books, and a harmonica...gonna start channelling my inner Bob Dylan.


----------



## doon (27/12/11)

Boxing Day is a holiday in many countries, such as Australia, in the Commonwealth of Nations. It was traditionally a day for employers in England to give bonuses of money, leftover food or old clothing to their employees, or for lords to give agricultural tools and seeds for the coming year to their tenants. These gifts were presented in a box. Some people believe that this is the reason that December 26 is known as Boxing Day. Others think that the origin of the name is related to the box into which parishioners put church donations. In some areas, this box was opened on Boxing Day and the contents were distributed to the poor people of the parish.


----------



## vortex (27/12/11)

goldy said:


> a breathalyser (from my mum) :lol:



LOL. I got one from my brother. Was quite fun seeing who blew the highest reading around the Christmas dinner table  Record was 0.4, after an intentional swig of wine, so all mouth alcohol


----------



## dougsbrew (27/12/11)

goldy said:


> Got one of these funky things & a breathalyser (from my mum) :lol:








looks interesting, what is it and how does it work?


----------



## winkle (27/12/11)

doon said:


> Boxing Day is a holiday in many countries, such as Australia, in the Commonwealth of Nations. It was traditionally a day for employers in England to give bonuses of money, leftover food or old clothing to their employees, or for lords to give agricultural tools and seeds for the coming year to their tenants. These gifts were presented in a box. Some people believe that this is the reason that December 26 is known as Boxing Day. Others think that the origin of the name is related to the box into which parishioners put church donations. In some areas, this box was opened on Boxing Day and the contents were distributed to the poor people of the parish.



It should be the day you punch out obnoxious relos you couldn't hit on crissy day because that'd be bad form  .


----------



## mccuaigm (27/12/11)

dougsbrew said:


> looks interesting, what is it and how does it work?



It's like a big jug thing, you fill up the inside canister with ice apparently & the outer one with beer or liquid of choice. Then just pour straight from the table, haven't tried it out yet though.


----------



## Florian (27/12/11)

dougsbrew said:


> looks interesting, what is it and how does it work?



You fill it with beer and sit in on the table when you're having mates over. Then you sit around it and can drink without having to get up to get a new beer. 

They have them in pubs/bars too, not sure if here but I've seen them around in Germany.


----------



## ben_sa (27/12/11)

winkle said:


> It should be the day you punch out obnoxious relos you couldn't hit on crissy day because that'd be bad form  .



Haha gold!


----------



## milob40 (27/12/11)

a 3 pack of weihestephan beer with a tall nice pint glass.
1 pint of their pilsner,
1 pint of their cloudy half weissen and
1 pint of their krystal weissen from my son.
:icon_drunk: 
swmbo bought me a new dartboard and cabinet for the man cave.


----------



## Murcluf (27/12/11)

Cabela's Dangerous Hunts 2011 for the Wii, ah you can't beat the joys of combining big game hunting and drinking with your mates, all in the comfort of your own home.


----------



## stux (27/12/11)

Florian said:


> You fill it with beer and sit in on the table when you're having mates over. Then you sit around it and can drink without having to get up to get a new beer.
> 
> They have them in pubs/bars too, not sure if here but I've seen them around in Germany.




I've seen them in restaurants here (Criniti's)


----------



## Mattress (27/12/11)

golf club membership  

Nothing to do with beer though


----------



## Pennywise (27/12/11)

A few wii related things and a dented car from the hail. Best present was the look on my kids faces when they saw the trampoline


----------



## Yob (27/12/11)

Florian said:


> You fill it with beer and sit in on the table when you're having mates over. Then you sit around it and can drink without having to get up to get a new beer.
> 
> They have them in pubs/bars too, not sure if here but I've seen them around in Germany.



they are the latest rage in Thailand... look great but warm quickly in the hotter months... great for evening sessions, :icon_cheers: 

just means ya gotta drink em quicker :icon_drunk:


----------



## Pennywise (27/12/11)

Beer towers, man I went through them like they were going out of fashion whilst in Fiji


----------



## Pollux (28/12/11)

I manage to collect a few foodie items this year.

A copy of The Hairy Bikers Perfect Pies cookbook (so much meaty goodness), a food dehydrator (corned silverside to become jerky sitting in the freezer to stiften up right now), a copy of BF3 and also managed to stop by Murray's on my way up the coast to the parents, grabbed two bottles of Anniversary Ale 6, some Angry Man Brown ale, Punk Monk, and a growler of Rudeboy Pilsner. "Santa" has his usual bottle of a previous year's AA left out for him (number 5 this time). 

Was going to stop by Murray's on the way back to refill my growler, but after the last 3kms along Richardson Rd before the roundabout at Nelson Bay Rd took 40mins due to Boxing Day traffic I made the decision to abort and head back for the highway.


----------



## freezkat (28/12/11)

Pennywise said:


> Beer towers, man I went through them like they were going out of fashion whilst in Fiji


I've seen them here full of Sangria


----------



## yum beer (28/12/11)

just got home this arvo from a decidely crappy xmas break with various relos, mainly in-laws, downed a Coopers Dark Ale with dinner, and looking forward to hitting the xmas beers tomorow...
Grand Ridge 6 bottle variety pack...pilsener,pale ale,bitter,stout,light, and wheat
Gage Roads Sleeping Giant IPA
Lord Nelson 3 sheets
Four Pines, Kolsch and Pale Ale
Monteiths Golden Lager
White Rabbit Dark Ale
Kozel, Premium and Dark
Grimbergen Dubbel
Burleigh Brewers My wifes bitter
Zywiec
Brewdog Punk IPA
Whistler Lager.

Lucky Ive got 2 weeks off...


----------



## Janelle Kerr (28/12/11)

Beer Smith 2......


----------



## Phoney (29/12/11)

Florian said:


> You fill it with beer and sit in on the table when you're having mates over. Then you sit around it and can drink without having to get up to get a new beer.
> 
> They have them in pubs/bars too, not sure if here but I've seen them around in Germany.



When I saw them they were called Beer Bazookas. And the company that made them were these: http://www.metrodispenser.com


----------



## seravitae (29/12/11)

nothing big, thankfully! (bah humbug)

well okay, i got a duck donated to an underprivileged town and a few shirts.


----------



## mje1980 (29/12/11)

I got the classic beer style "Weizen" and "Continental pilsner". I have a few of the other series and find them pretty good. They're a bit late in arriving, though should get them this week.


----------



## petesbrew (29/12/11)

The only thing brew related I got was a floating drinks caddy for the pool.
Pretty cool.


----------



## popmedium (29/12/11)

It was a good year 

1 Bottle of Stone Ruination IPA
Brewing Classic Styles
Designing Great Beers
and a voucher for The Beer Cartel

YEP!

Joel


----------



## pmunny (29/12/11)

A kegerator! Santa had deep pocket's this year... :beerbang:


----------

